# My first product video....Feedback wanted



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Hey guys,

Background:

Wanted to start doing short videos as an extension of the educational side of my real estate business. However the estimates were beyond crazy. So I bought the equipment and have been teaching myself the basics on video and editing.

While at Austin Smoke Works last week, for the fun of it I shot and put together a quick video to help them out regarding a smoker they built that is going to be auctioned off to raise money for conservation in Texas.

It's not meant as a review, it's simply supposed to be a quick, fun video that also is allowing me to practice shooting video and editing.

Here it is and would love any feedback you have on it:


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I thought the quick shots starting around 10 seconds disappeared too quickly; seemed to be a big contrast between those shots and then the longer one of the smoke stack.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

ionicatoms said:


> I thought the quick shots starting around 10 seconds disappeared too quickly; seemed to be a big contrast between those shots and then the longer one of the smoke stack.


Thanks - that was the first video I ever did and have added almost a dozen vids on the channel since then. They've been getting progressively better.


----------

